
Carbon Black – A Global Market Overview - industryexperts
http://industry-experts.com/verticals/chemicals-and-materials/carbon-black-a-global-market-overview#.VpCaIMLwLgk.hackernews
======
industryexperts
This is good read if want to explore.

~~~
DrScump
Is it _that_ much better than when you posted it earlier today?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10863949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10863949)

